# What kind of person...



## David Fertig (Mar 16, 2012)

Three days ago I got this email:

_*Hello David, I would like to send you a gift bottle that you can give to your 
 son.

 Please send me your address.  thanks  *  _


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 16, 2012)

Then this one:

_*Its cool when kids or grandkids follow our interests. I will try and get this out right away. Best regards.*_


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 16, 2012)

Then this one:

_*Hello Dave

 Okay, I have a  box I am sending you.  Some of these are in dug condition so maybe you and he could experiment on cleaning them together?

 Some are good and shiney.   Unfortunately there isn't anything rare or valuable but I hope your son likes them anyway.

 There is one damaged bottle that I am sending.  I put tape around the top because the top was knocked off and it would be sharp.  The reason I am sending this bottle is there is another example I am sending also that isn't damaged.  I dug these both out of the same pit.  The difference is the damaged top example has the letters all embossed backward.  Same bottles just embossing differences so I had to send them both.

 I sent a few Piso's for color. 

 I saw what your son said about old people not being too cool to him.  I'm not real old (58) but not all old people suck.  haha

 If you ever get to...  ...let me know.  My grandson and I will take you and your son digging.  Or if we come out your way we would love to dig with you.

 I hope your son enjoys the bottles.  I also put one in the box for you.

 We'll call this Christmas in March.   I'm doing this to be nice and don't want any credit for doing it.  It makes me feel good just to do this for your son.  

 You don't owe me anything even for postage.  My treat.   I hope they all make it intact.

 I wish you lived closer I would give you many, many more.

 Take care and best regards.*_


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 16, 2012)

So this afternoon I came down from the barn and my boys won't let me in the living room until they are ready.

 Seems the mail came and this showed up!

 (Sorry for the poor pic)


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 16, 2012)

David that is your son in the picture or did he send you his Grand Kid too!![8D]...........................I know its your son whats in the box your killin us.......................................................


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 16, 2012)

It was addressed to Josh, but he called his mom to see if he could open it.  And his thought?  Maybe it's a Christmas gift!

 (He was not told of the previous emails.)


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 16, 2012)

Patience grasshopper.

 I was thinking of waiting till tomorrow for the rest, but here you go.  

 Details and closeups will have to wait, though.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 16, 2012)

That is good stuff David restores your faith in mankind's goodness. Looks like a few keepers in there also.Congrats.... I don't have  good fortune like you David Why I was in a Chinese restaurant the other day and when I opened my fortune cookie inside it was the check for the guy sitting next to me I yelled hey Buddy I have your Check he said thanks..............................


----------



## epackage (Mar 16, 2012)

That's great Dave, does he collect anything in particular, I have some stuff sitting around too...Jim


----------



## Ben (Mar 17, 2012)

This warms my soul... thank you, to the unknown bottle sender... and to you as well David, for letting us be a part of this


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok.  Here is one day of my past week:

 6:00AM - Coffee
 6:30AM - Unhook trailer.  Check birds.  
 7:30AM - Pick up helpers
 9:15AM - Job site/work
 6:00PM - Drop off helpers
 7:30PM - Get ready to move birds
 8:30PM - Start to move birds
 11:45PM - Finish moving birds
 12:15AM - Supper at Sheetz
 1:15AM - Pick up cell phone left on job site
 2:00AM - Nap in parking lot on way home.
 3:15AM - Bed

 Hopefully I can get some of these pics of Josh on here.


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll post a couple pics of Josh and his bottles, but he looks the same in most pics, so I'll switch to just bottles then.

 Yes, he has most of his set up in his shed.  More on this later.

 Enjoy.


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

a


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

b


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

c


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

a


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

a


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

b


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

c


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

d


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

e


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

f


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

g


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

h


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

i


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

j


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

k


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

l


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

m


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

n


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

p


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

q


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

r


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

s


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

t


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

And here's Josh's Christmas gift from 2 years ago.  He had been asking for a shed to keep his collections in.  I had a couple barn doors with no other use.  Instant shed!


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 24, 2012)

So, a couple weeks ago epackage posts:

_*I am listing about 100-125 "Old Bottle Magazine" Issues on E-Bay today, they will be priced at $3 an issue, however if any forum member wants them they can have them all at $2 an issue and I'll pay Media Mail shipping costs(if you want Parcel Post or Priority I'll pay half). Let me know if you want them and I'll end the auctions and send them right out. 

 They range from the mid 1960's-1990's, they have a ton of great info regarding Everything Bottle related, including DIGGING Tips, Bottles, Jars and Insulators. If you buy the lot I will also throw in Digger Odell's WHISKEYS VOLUME 8 Price Guide which is a great research book as well....Jim 

 Here's just a taste of what's going to be listed.... * _ 

 And I just happend to be the lucky first responder.  Couple days later, I get 150 or so Old Bottle Mags!

 I have to ration stuff like this or I won't get any work done, so I went through the top one the day they came.  Couple days later, the second one.  Here's the second one.  I read this issue just before Josh's box of bottles showed up.

 To be continued...


----------



## epackage (Mar 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> So, a couple weeks ago epackage posts:
> 
> ...


 []


----------



## ajohn (Mar 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> c


 
 Gold!


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 25, 2012)

So...

 Here's the article.


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 25, 2012)

oops


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 25, 2012)

a


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 25, 2012)

And here's what was included for me!

 And another one for Josh.  Yes - it is his first pontil.


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 25, 2012)

b


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you all for taking the ride with me.  

 What more can I say to the sender but, Thanks!  As the subject says - What kind of person...

 I would challange any of you to do similar acts.  It doesn't have to be even bottle related.  Ever look around at a restaurant and see someone or a young family or an old couple and just know that they have little extra $$$?   Pay their bill for them.  Don't tell them.  Just pay for their bill on your way out.  Buy some lemonade from the kids on the street.  If your wife drags you to a craft show - find the seller who is obviously not going to sell much if anything that they made, and buy something from them.  Offer to take someones shopping cart back for them.  Take the neighbor kid along with you somewhere.

 Find something and do it.  It will be worth all you put into it and much more.

 Dave


----------



## epackage (Mar 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> Thank you all for taking the ride with me.
> 
> ...


 STANDING OVATION for you DAVE!!!! Great ideas...[]


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 25, 2012)

It is not about me.

 Just suggestions.

 Do it for yourself and for those you come across.


----------



## epackage (Mar 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> It is not about me.
> 
> ...


 I know, but it's nice to be reminded every now and then...[]


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 25, 2012)

Helllo David Fertig;  I would appreciate the title and author - even maybe the publisher for this reference book.  I like to get some of the book selling houses to find them for me.  RED Matthews


----------



## David Fertig (Mar 26, 2012)

Red - 

 the article was in _Old Bottle Magazine_, July 1974.  

 Publisher was Ken Asher

_Shaker Bottles _ article by Jane Blacharski, Tucson, Arizona

 Email me your address and I will copy and mail you the article if you like.



 epack - 

 thank the sender of these bottles.  I know who they are, and they know who they are.  They said they needed no thanks or payment.  I am sure they are reading this, and the story and the pics are the best I cad do to say thanks.  Just look at the pics of Josh!  He has been organizing and reorganizing his shed with these bottles.  We never know what will stick with our kids, but I've been collecting since I was 11.  As someone who listens to NPR and Glenn Beck, reads HuffPo and Drudge, I see two distinct types of people - those who feel entitled to what someone else has and those who enjoy doing for others.    The sender may have enjoyed digging these bottles, but then spent quite a bit on postage and time to send them to someone they have never met.   I am at a tough part in life - kids, mortgage, turkeys, work - I have little extra time or money.  But - I still try to do little things when I can.  And it's these little things that may be big things to those you do them for.  That guy in the beat up old mini-van that only has $20 to put in gas?  He will remember for quite awhile the $10 you gave him to put a little more gas in.

 The sender is welcome to comment on their thoughts and motivation, or just to enjoy the story.  

 Thanks for reading.
 Dave


----------



## epackage (Mar 26, 2012)

[]


----------



## ktbi (Mar 26, 2012)

Good story - thank you for sharing. Doing something small for somebody always makes me feel a bit better.  Simple things like holding the door open for someone with an armload of packages really pays dividends.  I promise to do something TODAY for someone else....Ron


----------



## PA Will (Mar 27, 2012)

"...kids, wife, work, mortgage, TURKEYS..."

 that out of context made me chuckle. Cool read Dave. 

 Damn turkeys!


----------

